# The Decoy Factory



## stroshow23 (Sep 15, 2008)

Just wondering if any of you snow goosers out there have used the new decoys from The Decoys Factory out of Omaha. They basically are a foam made fullbody. Seems pretty practical to me. Just seeing if anyone has an experiences with this product. Thanks. Here is the Decoy Factory link. http://www.thedecoyfactory.com/


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

I have no exp with them but for that price I would buy t&t shells. Foam decoys! I wouldnt pay 60.00 a doz for something like that. Dont get me wrong they look good but not for long crammed in my trailer.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

was just looking at the picture I would say they would be great for permanent spreads, but run and gun would kill them I think.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

looks like it is the hard foam like herters decoys are made of. that stuff is pretty tough.


----------



## Vike_hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

they are the hard foam like Herters. no EXP with them though.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

The floaters need to be filled with concrete(per the instructions).

Alex


----------

